# Pirate Cannon



## mic214 (Jun 22, 2010)

I am almost done with my cannon for this years haunt. I have to add some more brackets and chains to these and they will be good to go....!

I built a couple of larger ones for my Haunted Pirate Ship a couple of years ago....these are going on the "Shore" side of my haunt....


----------



## mic214 (Jun 22, 2010)

I got my shore cannon all done up with some chains, rope and a little moss:


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Barnacles, that's a nice cannon.


----------



## MistressWitch (Feb 20, 2010)

Ok, not to get off topic here but I have to say that I saw the thread title and the first thing that went through my mind was:
"Why would anyone shoot pirates out of a cannon?? Though that would be funny to watch. Wonder how far a pirate would fly after it was shot out of a cannon."
Something is wrong with me....


----------



## mic214 (Jun 22, 2010)

MistressWitch said:


> Ok, not to get off topic here but I have to say that I saw the thread title and the first thing that went through my mind was:
> "Why would anyone shoot pirates out of a cannon?? Though that would be funny to watch. Wonder how far a pirate would fly after it was shot out of a cannon."
> Something is wrong with me....


Ha ha ha....hitting the rum again I see....!!!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Sweet job Mic ! Love em


----------

